# $821.60 Haul **TOTAL LOVE RIGHT NOW**



## sugaxbayb (Sep 21, 2006)

This is more than just a haul but seeing as I spent the most money on MAC since I started back in 2004, I thought i'd post
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . _(Sorry its all text, I only own a web camera)_





MAC Briefcase
*Select Cover-up Concealer: * Nw15, Nw25, Nc42, Nw50
Invisible Set Powder
*Face & Body Foundation:* C2, C4, C6, N3, N9
Blush Palette
*Blush pans:* Margin, Cute, Harmony, Blushbaby, Hushabye, Raizin
15 pan eyeshadow palette
*Eyeshadow pans:* Vanilla, Orb, Seedy Pearl, Motif, Paradisco, Satin Taupe, Brown Down, Trax, Sketch, Nocturnelle, Deep Truth, Steamy, Greensmoke, Scene, Carbon
*Eye Kohls:* Blooz, Tarnish, Smolder, Teddy, Prunella
Coal Black Pro Lash
*Lipsticks:* Twig, O, Del Rio, See Sheer, Media, Russian Red, CB-96
*Lip pencils:* Plum, Chicory, Mahogany, Spice
Clear Lipglass
Brush Clutch
#102, #129, #150, #190, #194, #213, #224, #242, #266, #316
Universal Tweezer
Large Round Sponge
Lash Curler


----------



## giz2000 (Sep 21, 2006)

That's a pretty complete kit there...enjoy!

I have the same exact colors in one of my blush palettes!!


----------



## sugaxbayb (Sep 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 
_That's a pretty complete kit there...enjoy!

I have the same exact colors in one of my blush palettes!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yup, its the Student Kits through the MAC Student Program 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its probably worth more than $800 though cause it was already 40% off.


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 21, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!! great haul, I am so jealous of that blush pallet!


----------



## sugaxbayb (Sep 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 
_WOW!!!!!!! great haul, I am so jealous of that blush pallet!_

 
I`m such an amateur with MAC still but i`m currently in school learning how to be an Aesthetician so I thought I might as well get the kits while I can. I hope to get a digital camera for christmas, so I can post fotd's & eotd's. Are those the best blushes?!


----------



## theleopardcake (Sep 21, 2006)

sheesh! YOU ARE SUPER LUCKY!


----------



## Luxurious (Sep 22, 2006)

you're so lucky. great stuff to work with


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sugaxbayb* 
_Yup, its the Student Kits through the MAC Student Program 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its probably worth more than $800 though cause it was already 40% off._

 
the student kits are the same price with the pro discount if bought as the kit or if a pro member were to buy all the items seperate its just alot easier that way.

nice haul!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Sep 22, 2006)

OMG....you went all out huh?


----------



## medusalox (Sep 22, 2006)

*dies* I'm jealous!


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 23, 2006)

wow! great haul.. you sound like my kind of girl lol!!


----------



## sugaxbayb (Sep 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 
_OMG....you went all out huh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes I did, hehe! My dream is to be a MAC artist & since I got my first lipglass back in 2004, ive been addicted.... its only getting worst now that I have a discount, im planning xmas/birthday wishlists now, just need money from ppl to get everything, hehe.


----------



## sugaxbayb (Sep 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *medusalox* 
_*dies* I'm jealous!_

 
awww, dont be jealous


----------

